# Fox



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

birthday wishes have a great birthday,oh to be your age again


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Fox


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy birthday Fox! Have a great day!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy birthday. Have a great day. :birthday:


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Fox! Have a good day!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

happy day there slick



dai said:


> oh to be your age again


AMEN!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Fox! Hope you have a great day, and get lots of great presents.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday - hope you have a great day!!


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Fox, hope its a good one.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your first birthday in college.... make it a memorable one :4-scratch :spinning: :5-drunk: :jail: 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Fox - and I echo koala above.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks guys! I'm still 18 for... about an hour and a half 

Let's see if I can check some things off my to-do list...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: artytime :luxhello: 

Enjoy your day Fox!


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy! :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday Fox.

Hmm... what did I do for my 19th birthday. Ahh yes now I remember... :wink:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday. Make it a great one.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Fox artytime :birthday: :biggringi :4-scratch


----------

